# Will a Sigma Super-Wide II 24mm 2.8 work on a 300D?



## Azuth (Jan 23, 2006)

As stated. Will a [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sigma Super-Wide[/FONT] II 24mm 2.8 Lense work ona 300D?

It's no biggie if it isn't going to work since I'll throw it in the bag with the EOS film camera. I've heard talk of required upgrades, but not sure if this applies to a Mark II. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2006)

If it has an EOS EF mount, then it will work on any EOS camera...film or digital (300D included).

There have been some issues with older (off brand) lenses and newer digital SLR cameras.  The solution is a simple re-chipping of the lens. (contact the manufacturer of the lens).


----------



## Azuth (Jan 24, 2006)

OK. Well I just bought one off e-bay so I guess I'll see what happens when it turns up. Assuming of course Canon ever decide to return my camera. grrr.


----------

